# Tightlining, pretty please? (link to tutorial included)



## hp11989 (Aug 24, 2005)

I really want to learn how to tightline, but I just can't visulize it. A close-up tutorial with lots of photos sure would help!

Thanks you so much to whomever would post this for me and any other interested


----------



## starlight502 (Aug 24, 2005)

I know that this doesn't use mac products but this should be helpful

http://www.emakemeup.com/en2/flowerr...ewid=6999&vr=1


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 25, 2005)

Heehee i've been doing this technique for years without even realising it was some 'special technique'.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow I have been doing that for years too,.. Makeup Artist Robert Jones showed me that trick but I didnt know it had a name,.... really cool. Beauty Marked and blacktrack work really well for this.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 25, 2005)

I did this today with rich ground (my eyelashes are really dark brown) and wow, it's so pretty, yet neutral.  It hardly looks like I'm wearing makeup at all.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 25, 2005)

I wouldn't reccomend it for small eyes though as it makes them look much smaller especially if you're then not going to line above the lashes like normal which opens up eyes.


----------



## hp11989 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks, Starlight, but she didn't really show what she did, and I simply cannot see any difference between the before and after photos (I'm 44 and becoming myopic!). So, what's all the hoo-hah about tightlining about (unless someone from here would like to reply to my plea for a blow-by-blow, close-up photo tutorial)?


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I wouldn't reccomend it for small eyes though as it makes them look much smaller especially if you're then not going to line above the lashes like normal which opens up eyes._

 
I disagree, tightlining really opens up my small eyes and is a reccomended lining technique for small eyes.


----------



## starlight502 (Aug 25, 2005)

It is so hard to get good photos for a tutorial with this! But i can tell you that the brush is KEY to it. a mac sa used a powerpoint pencil to get inbetween my lashes too, it was a good fx but i liked the brush more.

next time you are at the counter, get a little demo i am sure you will love it!


----------



## hp11989 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thankls again! I was going to try either a liquid eyeliner or the MAC 208 angled brush with a powder shadow for this. Is that OK?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 25, 2005)

I LOVE this technique now. I have small eyes like the girl in the pictures and it's very natural. It doesn't close up the eye!


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hp11989* 
_Thankls again! I was going to try either a liquid eyeliner or the MAC 208 angled brush with a powder shadow for this. Is that OK?_

 
You can use a powder shadow just make sure it and the brush are properly dampened, I wouldn't reccomend an angled brush. You'll need a straight fairly stiff brush to really get in the lashline. You can always try it though and see how it comes out.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I disagree, tightlining really opens up my small eyes and is a reccomended lining technique for small eyes._

 
i disagree too... i have small eyes and i ALWAYS use that technique to make my eyes look a little bigger hehehe


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 26, 2005)

So what MAC brush would be best for this technique?


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Heehee i've been doing this technique for years without even realising it was some 'special technique'._

 
haha, yeah i've done it before but i never knew there was a name for it!
thanks for the link


----------



## tracie (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_So what MAC brush would be best for this technique?_

 
Maybe the 212 flat definer, just wiggle it into the lashes instead of stroking it out.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 
_i disagree too... i have small eyes and i ALWAYS use that technique to make my eyes look a bigger hehehe_

 
Really? Do you guys line the above lashes aswell afterwards? Because i find that only lining above lashes makes my eyes stand out and look bigger. My eyes are so so tiny which i hate.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Really? Do you guys line the above lashes aswell afterwards? Because i find that only lining above lashes makes my eyes stand out and look bigger. My eyes are so so tiny which i hate._

 
yea i do but very thin ...i also line where my lashes come out(when im not wearing liner on the lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i try to avoid using eyeliner...i like my eyeshadows to show


----------



## angelwings (Aug 26, 2005)

Interesting article - thanks for posting


----------



## chocula (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting, as this was the best explanation with pictures that I have seen.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 15, 2005)

my eyeliner tends to smudge quite badly when i use tightlining... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is this the inevitable? or is there any special tips to minimise this? TIA!


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I wouldn't reccomend it for small eyes though as it makes them look much smaller especially if you're then not going to line above the lashes like normal which opens up eyes._

 
yeah im gonna strongly disagree with that, i dont leave my house unless i tightline!


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Really? Do you guys line the above lashes aswell afterwards? Because i find that only lining above lashes makes my eyes stand out and look bigger. My eyes are so so tiny which i hate._

 
i dont line above my lashes, i feel that sometimes people believe that it makes smaller eyes look bigger when i think it makes the lid look a little weighed down sometimes


----------



## Pilylad (Sep 24, 2005)

that looks frightening to do and painful- I think I'd poke  out my eye!


----------



## lily (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.hashmisurma.com/hashmiweb/data/pro08.html

http://www.hashmisurma.com/hashmiweb/data/pro01.html

http://www.hashmisurma.com/hashmiweb/data/pro06.html

these kohl is much easir than to line the entire eyes with the eye pencil it seems very painful while these kohld when u line the eyes with it (while ur eyes are closed) it lines the uper and bottom lashes its so nice am using different brand but this is what i found while searching


----------



## Midgard (Oct 28, 2005)

Funny, I do this for years now, never knew it has a specific name lol


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_So what MAC brush would be best for this technique?_

 
The small angle or that strange looking little flat one. They work well,.. this is just a hard process to do a tutorial of when you can't really see anything in the pic except someone sticking a brush directly on their lashline from underneath and wiggling it. I did take some pics last time I was making a FOTD but you couldnt tell what I was doing.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

So Now I Understand What Tightlining Is Boy Do I Have A Lot To Practice LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hp11989* 
_Thanks, Starlight, but she didn't really show what she did, and I simply cannot see any difference between the before and after photos (I'm 44 and becoming myopic!). So, what's all the hoo-hah about tightlining about (unless someone from here would like to reply to my plea for a blow-by-blow, close-up photo tutorial)?_

 

Yeah I didn't see a difference either between the before and after pics.


----------



## glitzgal97 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea the before and after pictures look pretty similar to me too!  zap2it's pictures show the difference more clearly


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 16, 2006)

do you put the brush virtical, like up inbetween your lashes?  Or horizontal like applying liner in the waterline?


----------



## cloverette (Mar 16, 2006)

haha, i've been doing this for a long time, too, and didn't know it had a name! however, i do it with an eyeliner. great effect!


----------



## MACActress (Mar 16, 2006)

While I don't use a brush, whenever I line my eyes for every day I do this. I had no idea it was special, I thought I was just putting my eyeliner in a different place. Sometimes it can sting if you slip, but liquid eyeliner works for me.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2006)

Heh...

I do a similar technique with my eyeliner...

I just use a pencil, angle it up in my eye socket, close my eye and drag the pencil from the inner corner to the outer corner of my eye....  This lines the upper waterline, as well as the location they were talking about regarding the "tightline"

I dont use any liner above my lashes, it doesn't look good on my eyes.  But I can see a distinct difference in how my eyes look when i line the upper inside, and when I dont.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thisis am awesome technique. I'm glad I found this post cause I this it really does bring out my eyes and makes my lashes look much thicker....Thanks girls!


----------



## lovalotz (May 4, 2006)

I wish i could try that..it's a shame I have contacts =(


----------



## Pale Moon (May 4, 2006)

lovalotz, I wear contacts too yet I do tight lining. You should give it a try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks so much more natural than lining above lashes.


----------



## mimo__ (Jun 25, 2006)

Would this be difficult to remove? That's the one thing I hate about eyeliner. You draw it too close to the lashline and you can't find out to remove it completely! Like completely-completely...


----------



## hickle (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think it's that much more difficult to remove than any other style of lining.  Just get in there with a Q-tip.  That's what I always do.


----------



## BigMac (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, I agree.  I've tried it before, but it sort of smears off after I blink too many times.  Is it necessary to use waterproof eyeliner?  That seems to smear also, and it's a pain to touch up.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 18, 2006)

The result pic is a red X!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! lol!


----------



## Ralphdog (Jul 21, 2006)

I learned to tightline at the Laura Mercier counter about a year ago and I just love it.  If you really want to tightline well, I would recommend the LM products suggested in the previously linked review of the technique.  
I may be wrong, but I thought that LM was the one that "developed" the technique.  The brush doesn't look like anything special, but it is just right for getting into the lashline.  The cake eyeliners have amazing pigmentation and even with my contacts and eyedrops throughout the day, I haven't had any trouble with smudging.  It does take a bit of practice, but it's an amazing technique that really makes small eyes look bigger - especially IRL and not a photo.  
Although you can use a pencil or fluidline to line your waterline, it isn't really the same as tightlining because tightlining is lining in the lashline, not the waterline.  In fact, I often use a Q-Tip to remove any of the line that may have migrated onto my waterline while I was tightlining.  Using the LM products, I have had no trouble removing the tightlining with a gentle cleanser and water while washing my face at night.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lily* 
_http://www.hashmisurma.com/hashmiweb/data/pro08.html

http://www.hashmisurma.com/hashmiweb/data/pro01.html

http://www.hashmisurma.com/hashmiweb/data/pro06.html

these kohl is much easir than to line the entire eyes with the eye pencil it seems very painful while these kohld when u line the eyes with it (while ur eyes are closed) it lines the uper and bottom lashes its so nice am using different brand but this is what i found while searching_

 
Their stuff seems interesting but then i was wondering whats in it beacuse they keep on saying cooling herbs? their stuff doesnt seem like its approved by FDA for eye use. Plus i didnt like where it said to apply black eye smudge to a new born baby?


----------

